

Why I'm Leaving Google After Only 9 Months - troysultan
http://troysultan.com/post/92475325267/why-im-leaving-google-after-only-9-months

======
bignaj
Discussion of the same post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8130529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8130529)

------
hashtag
I'd be interested in knowing how you got a job at Google as a pre-cursor.

